# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين الجزائر >  بحث فى اجراء تسجيل الاصوات اعتراض المراسلات و التقاط الصور الجزائرى

## هيثم الفقى

بحث فى اجراء تسجيل الاصوات اعتراض المراسلات و التقاط الصور الجزائرى 

اجراء تسجيل الاصوات اعتراض المراسلات و التقاط الصور 
________________________________________
مقدمة

بظهور جملة من الجرائم الجديدة و التي تم ادراجها ضمن الافعال الغير مشروعة و المجرمة كان لابد منادراج جملة من الاجراءات التي تساعد على محاربة هذه الجرائ
و المشرع الجزائري اعتمد هذا الاسلوب لتفادي الفراغ القانوني و على ضوء قانون 20ديسمبر 2006 تم تقرير جملة من الاجراءات لمحاربة جملة من الجرائم الجديدة ومن بين هذه الاجراءات اجراء تسجيل الاصوات اعتراض المراسلات و التقاط الصور وذلك من خلال المادة 65مكرر5 ومايليها و من خلال هذا الموضوع سنتطرق لجملة لنوعية العمليات و شروط الاذن التي تتطلبه احدى العمليات و الذي سنتطرق من خلاله للجهة المختصة وعناصر الادن و اخيرا سنتعرف على اجراءات الادن


اولا:نوعية العمليات

ونميز بين ثلاثة عمليات اساسية
اولها اعتراض المراسلات بوسائل الاتصال السلكية و اللاسلكية و ثانيها التقاط الصور في الاماكن الخاصة والتي تتطلب ادنا و اخرها تسجيل الاصوات بصفة خاصة والعمومية بصفة خاصة او سرية
والسؤال يطرح نقسه من هي الجهة المختصة؟ و ماهي شروط الادن و اجراءاته؟


ثانيا: الجهة القضائية و الضرورة المبررة للاجراء
حيب ما جاءت به المادة65مكرر5 من قانون الاجراءات الجزائية فان هذ الاجراء يادن به من طرف وكيل الجمهورية او قاضي التحقيق كل تحت اختصاصهوذلك في الجرائم السبعة المذكورة على سبيل الحصر و تتم كل عملية تم الادن بها تحت الرقابة المباشرة لهؤلاء


ثالثا: شروط الادن والاجراءات الخاصة به:

شروط الادن
التعريف بالعملية و نوعيتها(الاتصالات المطلوبة و التقاطات)
الاماكن المقصودة السكنية والغير سكنية المحلية والغير محلية
تحديد طبيعة الجريمة و اذا تم اكتشاف جرائم اخرى غير التي هي مذكورة في الادن فيمكن مواصلة الاجراءات العارضة دون ان تقع تحت طائلة البطلان
يجب ان يكون الادن محددا منحيث الزمن و هي اربعة اشهر قابلة للتمديد
ادا هذه هي الشروط التي يجب ان تتوفر في الادن و يحل محل الادن بالتفتيش لانه يسمح للدخول للاماكن محل التحريات و في اي موعد على خلاف ماهو مقرر بالمادة 47 من نفس القانون و تفتيش الاماكن تتم دون علم اصحابها

الاجرءات الخاصة بالادن
تنفد العملية مأدون بها بسرية تامة ودون علم او رضا الاشخاص المعنيين بها او اصحاب الاماكن من جهة ومن جهة اخرى دون المساس بالسر المهني المقرر بالمادة 45 من نفس القانون
ويجوز لقاضي المكلف بالملف او لضابظ الشرطة القاضائية المؤدون له من وكيل الجمهورية او بناءا على الانابة القضائية من قاضي التحقيق ان يسخروا عون مؤهل لدى المصالح الخاصة او العامة او هيئة او وحدة مكلف بالمواصلات السلكية و اللاسلكية ان تتكفل بالجوانب التقنية للعمليات
و عند نهاية العملية يقوم ضابط الشرطة القضائية بتحرير محضر عن العملية التي تمت تحت تنسيقه و يضبط بها تاريخ البداية و النهاية مع نسخ ما يجب نسخه كترجمة المحادثات الى اللغة الوطنية مثلا و كل ما ينسخ يعتبر من الاوراق التي تفيد لاظهار الحقيقة و عليه توضع في اوراق الملفو يتم استتدعاء ضابط الشرطة القضائية كشاهد




المرجع 
قانون الاجرءات الجزائية الجزائري 
محاضرة الاستادة طالبي استادة محاضرة بكلية الحقوق عنابة 

منقول

----------

